# Java Fussballspiel Player-KI in der Bewegungsphase



## janb14 (9. Mai 2014)

Hey Leute,
Ich beschäftige mich derzeit mit einem kleinen Fussballspiel.Nun stehe ich vor einem dicken Problem: DIE PLAYER-KI.Ich habe schon vieles ausprobiert und auch schon einiges gebastelt was funktioniert:die Spieler laufen, Werte werden zugewiesen also das Gerüst steht, statisch kann ich alles machen.Selbst die Schuss-KI funktioniert und wenn ich Bewegungen komplett verweigere schießen sie sich zu falls das freie Schussfeld aufs Tor blockiert.Dies tun sie bis sie in Tornähe sind , dann hauen sie einfach drauf.Das problem stellt die LAUF-KI da hier einer meiner Versuche:

```
private void movetoballphase(){
		Point2D.Double ball_vel = getVelocity(playerposition, ballposition, speed*5); // Punkt wird ermittelt auf den sich der Plaer bei vorgegebenen Speed (Parameter 3) von Param.1 nach Param.2 bewegen muss wenn ein Tick stattfindet
		Random r = new Random(); 
		int Low = -30;
		int High = 30;
		int random1 = r.nextInt(High-Low) + Low; 
		
		if (actionrec.contains(ball_vel)){  //wenn sich der Ball in dem Actionrec also seinem Aufgabenbereich befindet soll er sich bewegen
			boolean inter = false; // bei jedem aufruf wird davon ausgegangen das der Player bei seiner Bewegung gegen nix gegenrennt
			for (CoreObject obj : Controller.getObjects()){ // nun wird für jedes Object im Controller eine Abfrage gestartet  (Alle Player befinden sich darin))
				if (obj.Bound.contains(ball_vel) && obj.getId() != 0 && obj.getId() != id){ // wenn der neue Bewegungspunkt sich in einem Objektboundrectangle befinden sollte und es nicht der Ball/ID 0 ist und es nicht seine eigene Id ist 
					inter = true; //dann hat eine Berührung stattgefunden
					break; //und die schleife wird vorzeitig beeendet
				}
			}
			
			if (inter == false){ // sollte keine Berührung stattfinden 
				if (distanceTo(playerposition, ballposition) <= 6){ //und die entfernung zum ball weniger als 6 pixel betragen
					ball.setBallownerid(id); //wird die Playerid als Ballbesitzer gesetzt
				}
				
				if (ballowner_teammate()){ //sollte nun aber ein Teamkamerad der Ballbesitzer sein (ermittelt anhand von id)) und es nicht er selbst sein
					playerposition = new Point2D.Double(x,y); //wird zuerst die aktuelle Position ermittelt
					
					if (ball.getBallownerid() != oldBallstate){ //sollte dann der Ballbesitzer sich seit dem letzten tick geändert haben
						targetpoint =  new Point2D.Double(ball.getX(),y-random1); //bewegt sich der Spieler auf höhe des Balls aber mit einem random abstand um Teammates nicht zu behindern
					}
					oldBallstate = ball.getBallownerid(); // neuer Ballstatereminder wird gesetzt
					
					Point2D.Double temptargetpoint = new Point2D.Double((int)ball.getX(),(int)playerposition.getY()); //nun wird der temptargetpoint gesetzt um zu prüfen ob die bewegung möglich ist damit der spieler nicht hin und her flimmert
					Point2D.Double tempcurrentpoint = new Point2D.Double((int)playerposition.getX(),(int)playerposition.getY()); //das selbe für die aktuelle position
					
					double difx = temptargetpoint.getX() - tempcurrentpoint.getX(); //nun werden die differencen gebildet
					double dify = temptargetpoint.getY() - tempcurrentpoint.getY();
					
					if ( 5<difx || difx<-5 || 5<dify || dify<-5 ){ //sollten die Differenzen 5 größer  oder 5 kleiner als 0 sein ist eine Bewegung erlaubt
						running = true; //running wird true gesetzt um die Laufanimation zu starten
						Point2D temppoint = getVelocity(playerposition, targetpoint, 5); //der nächste velocity point wird ermittelt
						x= (float) temppoint.getX(); //die velocity wird angewendet
						y= (float) temppoint.getY(); //die velocity wird angewendet
					}
					else{
						running = false; //sollte die Bewegung verweigert worden sein wird running false gesetzt um die Animation zu stoppen und sonst geschieht nichts
					}
				}
				else{ // sollte der Ballbesitzer kein Teammate sein
					
					playerposition = new Point2D.Double(x,y); //wird zuerst die aktuelle Position ermittelt
					targetpoint =  new Point2D.Double(ball.getX(),ball.getY()); //wird die aktuelle ballposition als Ziel gesetzt
					Point2D.Double temptargetpoint = new Point2D.Double((int)ball.getX(),(int)ball.getY()); 					//werden wie zuvor erst temppoints erstellt
					Point2D.Double tempcurrentpoint = new Point2D.Double((int)playerposition.getX(),(int)playerposition.getY());
					
					double difx = temptargetpoint.getX() - tempcurrentpoint.getX();	//die anschließend voneinander abgezogen werden
					double dify = temptargetpoint.getY() - tempcurrentpoint.getY();
					
					if ( 2<difx || difx<-2 || 2<dify || dify<-2 ){ //sollten die Differenzen 2 größer  oder 2 kleiner als 0 sein ist eine Bewegung erlaubt (2 ist nur zum testen eingetragen)
						running = true; //laufanimation wird gestartet indem er auf running gesetzt wird
						Point2D temppoint = getVelocity(playerposition, targetpoint, 5); //der velocity point zum ball wird ermittelt
						x= (float) temppoint.getX(); //die Velocity wird umgesetzt
						y= (float) temppoint.getY();
					}
					else{
						running = false;  //sollte die Bewegung verweigert werden wid die Laufanimation gestoppt
					}
				}
			}
			else{ //sollte doch eine Berührung stattgefunden haben war eigentlich ein random abprallen geplant was abber alles zerstört hat so sollte also garnichts passieren falls eine Berührung erwartet wird
				/*
				Random r = new Random();
				int Low = -10;
				int High = 10;
				
				this.setX((float) (this.getX()+ r.nextInt(High-Low) + Low));
				this.setY((float) (this.getY()+ r.nextInt(High-Low) + Low));
				*/
				if (ballowner_teammate()){
					//TODO 
				}
				else{
					running = false;
				}
			}
		}
		else { //sollte sich der Ball nichtmal im Aktionsfeld befinden 
			running = false; //wird nur rutienemäßig die Laufanimation auf false gesetzt
		} 
	}
```

das Hauptproblem ist das ja alle beim Start auf den Ball zurennen und eigentlich alle Teamkameraden sofort auf Abstand gegen sollen wenn ein Teammitglied den Ball besitzt.Nun Frage ich euch :IDEEN? VERBESSERUNGSVORSCHLÄGE?


----------



## Thunderstorm (10. Mai 2014)

Also, 

da ich sowas noch nie programmiert habe, werde ich dir sagen wie ich da herangehen würde. Ich würde jedem Spieler erstmal so eine Art Rechteck zuordnen. In diesem wird sich der Spieler bewegen können.
Edit : Dazu ist zu sagen, dass siche die Rechtecke mit Ballhöhe verschieben müssen, sonst ist das Spiel etwas statisch :lol:

Was die Bewegung zum Ball angeht, würde ich es für den Anfang so halten, dass der Mitspieler die geringste Distanz zum Ball hat versucht den Ball zu erobern. Wenn sich dessen Abstand dann zu seinem Rechteck größer wird als die Distanz zwischen Ball und einem anderen Mitspieler dann wird dieser versuchen den Ballführenden anzugreifen. 

Wie gesagt, die Spieler KI ist im Fusball sehr an das taktische gebunden. Dementsprechend wirst du da nicht um komplizierte Algorithmen herum kommen.

mfg Thunder


----------



## janb14 (11. Mai 2014)

Thx für die Antwort und sorry für die lange Wartezeit hatte viel um die Ohren. 
Zum Thema : Ja die Idee mit den Rechtecken ist nicht schlecht.zurzeit bewegen sich die Spieler nur in ihren zugewiesenen Bewegungsrechtecken.Diese sollen verhindern das auch verteidiger und Torwart auf den Ball zuhetzten.
Das Größte Problem ist  immernoch das nebeneinander herlaufen wenn ein Teammate den Ball hat  die stoßen sich gegenseitig ab und machen dabei lustige Bewegungen .


----------



## Thunderstorm (11. Mai 2014)

Hi,

also da du nur die Methode postest, kann ich dir wenig helfen. Ich würde vorschlagen du schickst mir das Projekt, damit ich mir das kurz ansehen kann. Dann kann ich dir auch schneller helfen :bae:

Was den Code oben angeht. Die Methode nennst du moveToBallPhase(). Das spiegelt aber in keinster Weise das wieder was inhaltlich passiert. Eigentlich müsstest du darin nur den Spieler zum Ball laufen lassen.
Warum und ob er zum Ball läuft würde ich grundsätzlich in andere Methoden abschieben, da dann der Code viel übersichtlicher wird. 
Allgemeiner würde ich sogar sagen, du brauchst nur eine Methode move(int targetX, int targetY)
Da es dann viel einfacher wird und viel weniger Code opcorn:
- Berechne den Winkel zwischen Spieler und Ball
- Dann werden x und y Anteil der Bewegung ermittelt
- Zu guter letzt ist es ja so, dass wir keine halben Pixel laufen können. Somit musst du 2 Restvariablen hinzufügen, die die Kommastelle speichert. Nach 4-5 Updates ergibt das wieder 1 Pixel mehr und somit gehen keine "Meter" verloren für den Spieler. Diese werden beim nächsten durchlauf beim 2. Schritt noch addiert.

Allgemein noch was, mache lieber viele kleine Methoden, als eine die alles in sich hat. Erstens ist es einfacher eine Struktur zu erkennen, wenn man schreibt : 

Point ball = calculateBallPosition();
Point player = calculatePlayerPosition();
float angle = calculateAngle(ball, player);
...

als wenn du alles in eine Methode reinpresst. In diesem Beispiel geht das ja noch, weil die Teilmethoden einfach und klein wären, aber bei komplexeren Methoden, bekommt man Augenkrebs :shock:

mfg Thunder


----------



## strußi (11. Mai 2014)

für dein problem, das teamkamerarden "angegriffen" werden, kannst du abfragen, ob es ein teamkamerad ist, der den ball hat. ist das nicht der fall, angreifen, wenn ja, beschützen, oder freilaufen


----------

